

Show HN: tidy.io: archive your Dropbox folders (built with Amazon Glacier) - almost
https://www.tidy.io

======
almost
Hey guys, this is my new app, it lets Dropbox users archive or backup their
files. It's built with Amazon Glacier (and S3 and Simple Workflow Service).
Feedback very much appreciated, I'll be around to answer questions for a few
hours.

I did post this a few days ago as well but I messed up the timing and it sunk
without a trace. Hoping people don't mind too much if I try again!

------
stblack
This seems intriguing. But it raises questions: Is not Dropbox based on AWS
storage? Therefore if AWS goes down...

Secondly, given that Dropbox has native version control (via its web
interface) how is a backup with tidy.io on Amazon Glacier a benefit?

Just saying... if tidy.io wasn't AWS-based, then you'd really have something
here.

~~~
spartango
I think the idea is that if you have a large-ish volume of old stuff--archives
from old projects or documents or stuff that you won't need for a while--and
it's already in Dropbox, tidy.io lets you offload that stuff into cold storage
easily. That frees your dropbox from clutter (and space).

You might also see tidy.io as a nice gateway to Glacier. You don't need to
reupload files or use a CLI.

Btw, Dropbox is built on Amazon S3, which has a pretty impressive SLA[1] and
service-record. That's not to say that it has perfect uptime, but in general,
issues with AWS have been availability issues, rather than durability. Both S3
and Glacier have really good data-durability guarantees(99.999999999%)[2], so
I wouldn't worry durability within AWS. With backups, you don't care about
availability nearly as much as durability.

[1] <http://aws.amazon.com/s3-sla/> [2]
<http://aws.amazon.com/glacier/#highlights>

~~~
almost
Hey thanks! You said it a lot better than I did :)

~~~
spartango
Thanks to you for an excellent product! :)

